# A Tommasini Super Prestige project



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

First of all, I didn't need another bicycle project.

Then my kids noticed an ad on the local CL two days ago and this is the result.

A fetching late 80s Super Prestige!

I was wondering if I could ask for a little help from the forum and id the Campy pieces?

This is my second Tommasini and she'll turn into a long term project, no doubt. Plenty of grime on her and some aspects of the current build will need an upgrade, but should be well worth the effort.

TIA


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe the crankset is Chorus, as are the brakes and derailleurs. I'm guessing early 90's, by mid 90's I think the brakes actually had model names on them.

All you need is a proper stem and bars, now.

I think the bike looks pretty good. I really like my same era Super Prestige. Are your drop outs Campy or Tommasini? Mine are Tomma, and I think it's about a 1992. I never bothered to contact them because it really makes no difference to me.

I will say that mine rides like no other bike I've owned. I really like it. I bought it to flip, but a few rides convinced me to keep it.

Congrats!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Sweet score. Dirty, but seems in good condition and has lots of resto potential. Those frames were Columbus SLX tubing with the marble finish from 1990. Colorado Cyclist was the retailer at the time and W.M. Lewis was the importer. The Columbus "Air" fork is the same fork used on most of their models. It is still available today, albeit more expensive and most likely in a threadless version.

The Record Ergos and rear derailleur are likely early generation from 92-94 era. The brakes are curiously Athena with the Chorus crank and rear derailleur. The front derailleur is newer as well and was probably added at the same time as the Ergos. The crank is the only thing that is obviously original with the age of the frame. The post and stem are not original either. They look a little out of place here. The Ritchey tig welded stem is mid-90s at least.The post is likely not Campy, but a copy. Can't see it up close enough to ID for sure. That headset is not fitting with early 90's Chorus or Record. Can't make it out.

It would look pretty vintage to keep the Ergos and build it with old matching parts. Or, a new Athena 11-spd group would be a great compromise and still keep the vintage vibe while having the modern conveniences. It will be a sweet bike either way.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty sure it's a Record post, just older. It should say on it somewhere. The headset is Record, I can see that on your Flickr page.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> I believe the crankset is Chorus, as are the brakes and derailleurs. I'm guessing early 90's, by mid 90's I think the brakes actually had model names on them.
> 
> All you need is a proper stem and bars, now.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the help!

Campy dropouts!

I have a nos Cinelli 1r/66-42 combo that may go well on this beauty.

Took a couple of quick spins and she brought a smile to my face. I love my Sintesi, but this one feels like she wants to dive into turns harder.

God, is this thing dirty. Saddle has to go pronto, along with these bars.

Tires are glazed from non-use, but I ordered a pair of Veloflex Master 23s an hour ago.

I'll send along pics as I update.

Thanks again,

Grady


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

brewster said:


> Sweet score. Dirty, but seems in good condition and has lots of resto potential. Those frames were Columbus SLX tubing with the marble finish from 1990. Colorado Cyclist was the retailer at the time and W.M. Lewis was the importer. The Columbus "Air" fork is the same fork used on most of their models. It is still available today, albeit more expensive and most likely in a threadless version.
> 
> The Record Ergos and rear derailleur are likely early generation from 92-94 era. The brakes are curiously Athena with the Chorus crank and rear derailleur. The front derailleur is newer as well and was probably added at the same time as the Ergos. The crank is the only thing that is obviously original with the age of the frame. The post and stem are not original either. They look a little out of place here. The Ritchey tig welded stem is mid-90s at least.The post is likely not Campy, but a copy. Can't see it up close enough to ID for sure. That headset is not fitting with early 90's Chorus or Record. Can't make it out.
> 
> It would look pretty vintage to keep the Ergos and build it with old matching parts. Or, a new Athena 11-spd group would be a great compromise and still keep the vintage vibe while having the modern conveniences. It will be a sweet bike either way.



Thanks for the note.

There was only a small portion of the Columbus decal left and I just assumed it was SL.
Thanks for the info!

Agreed on the bar/stem combo. They'll come off promptly. As I mentioned above, I have a nice Cinelli bar/stem combo that will go on.

The seatpost is a 27.2 Campy and John's ID nailed it.

Just saw it on Velobase.

As for an Athena 11 speed build, probably not in the cards. Your suggestion though is welcomed and noted. It would look great and likely perform very well.

I am loaded up to my eyeballs with projects and just picked up a 10 speed Campy Chorus gruppo for my Sachs cross frame. I had too much time on my hands during a recent accident recovery and spent likely a looneybird.

...and yes, the headset is Record. Smooth as silk, so she won't go anywhere soon.

Thanks for all your help guys. Mucho appreciated, that's for sure.

Grady


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Pretty sure it's a Record post, just older.


Super or Nuovo Record possibly. I'm no expert on the details for stuff earlier than C-Record.


----------



## ronW87 (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd also replace the saddle with a Rolls or a Regal. Send the shifters out to have the internals refurbished (replace springs, lube) and they'll be fine for another decade.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

ronW87 said:


> I'd also replace the saddle with a Rolls or a Regal. Send the shifters out to have the internals refurbished (replace springs, lube) and they'll be fine for another decade.


Ditto on the saddle choices. I rode a Regal back in the day, now on a Rolls.

I believe Brandford Bike can restore the innards. Not cheaply, but those Ergos command a pretty hefty price on flea bay, so it may be worth it.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Grady already asked me if I had a spare Regal. I do. I have a stash of them, 2000 miles and 4 months away 

Vecchio's can also rebuild the Ergo's, and Peter is one heck of a nice guy, to boot. I like the 8 speed stuff, but the new shape 10s in Ultrashift is hard to beat, if you can find it.

The seatpost appears to be a Super Record. They polish up nicely.

The frame is SLX. Prestige's were SL, Super Prestige's were SLX. When you strip it, I'll bet you a set of Hyperon's that there will be rifling in the seat tube.

Enjoy the heck out of it, and remember, it corners better than you do, trust it.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

brewster said:


> Ditto on the saddle choices. I rode a Regal back in the day, now on a Rolls.
> 
> I believe Brandford Bike can restore the innards. Not cheaply, but those Ergos command a pretty hefty price on flea bay, so it may be worth it.


Completely of topic, but how does the Regal compare to the Rolls? I bought a new Ti rail Rolls and it killed me, numb boys is not the way to go. I want to try a Regal to stay vintage looking but don't want to do it at the expense of another $120+ to find out it hurts like the Rolls.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

ronW87 said:


> I'd also replace the saddle with a Rolls or a Regal. Send the shifters out to have the internals refurbished (replace springs, lube) and they'll be fine for another decade.


Yes, I only ride with two saddles at this point.

A Regal or a Swift.

This bicycle needs a Regal for sure.

The Ergos functioned perfectly once I cleaned them, but I may send them down to Peter at Vecchios this winter. I agree with the suggestions guys. These should function beautifully for a long, long time if I take care of them.

Thank you.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

davcruz said:


> Completely of topic, but how does the Regal compare to the Rolls? I bought a new Ti rail Rolls and it killed me, numb boys is not the way to go. I want to try a Regal to stay vintage looking but don't want to do it at the expense of another $120+ to find out it hurts like the Rolls.


Good question!

I could really date myself on this one. 

I remember when our racing shop first put them on the shelf a long, long time ago.

Can't help though, as I've only used Regals since they had the perfed models.

I can't ride a Rolls either, but I do dig their looks.

White and black, black and white. As long as it's a Regal.

I'm kind of a simple guy.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Grady already asked me if I had a spare Regal. I do. I have a stash of them, 2000 miles and 4 months away
> 
> Vecchio's can also rebuild the Ergo's, and Peter is one heck of a nice guy, to boot. I like the 8 speed stuff, but the new shape 10s in Ultrashift is hard to beat, if you can find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway on the saddle z, someone online will take some bucks from me to correct this matter.

Yep, Vecchios is the spot for me. Might have to have them ship one of their wool jerseys at the same time.

Agreed on the SLX for sure. 

I emailed Tommasini with some dating questions as I am a total nerd. I was at their retail store in Grosseto two years ago and I saw a SP just like yours zmud. Gorgeous.

I just got back from another short ride on the SP and I can't wait to try her at speed with some fresh rubber.

Nothing but grins and smiles guys.

Very nice off all of you to take some time today.

It may be awhile, but I'll definitely post some fresh pics when I get her straightened around.


----------

